# Denon AVR 1909 - analogue connections



## bundyroy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all,

As stated I have a Denon AVR 1909 with the following items connected.

HDMI 1 - DVD player
HDMI 2 - PS3
analogue DVD connection - PS2
analogue VCR connection - denon ipod dock
analogue TV/CBl connection - Nintendo WII

Everything is working fine except the PS2. I have swapped the items around and whatevwer I have connected to the analogue DVD connection will not show up on the tv. Whilst I am in the menu screen it will show up in the background on the tv like it is right to go but when I exit the menu the tv goes blank.

Any thoughts on what I might need to do would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

What output connections do have from the receiver to the TV? Might be an upconversion setting that needs to be enabled.


----------



## bundyroy (Dec 30, 2010)

It is HDMI from the reciever to the tv. I will check into it. Thanks


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

First I would try connecting the PS2 to the Game/TV input on the back of the receiver. I could be mistaken but this may be a 'DVD' assignment issue due to your HDMI 1 set for DVD and also attempting to plug something into the analog DVD input.

If the PS2 works while using another input that is your problem (just rename the Game/TV to PS2 or whatever) - if you want to use the DVD inputs you have to go into the menu under assignments and change it to an analog input instead of HDMI but be careful not to mess up your actual inputs for the DVD player! 

Good luck!


----------

